# Anyone recognise this plant?



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We pass this (presumably) wild plant when we walk the dogs. It is actually flowering at the moment, which seems very strange. I thought it was the only one but noticed a small one nearby as well. It is unusual and attractive. It would look good in a garden.

Can anyone tell me what it is please?


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am no plant expert, but I think it may be a type of Verbascum. Common name Aaron's Rod. Noticed them on dry banks when walking.
Rick


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Aaron's Rod, Verbascum Thapsus - that's the one.


Most parts of the plant are poisonous but the flowers were used as a medicine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was hoping it was cannabis, damm.>>

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think its an evening primrose.

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/evening-primrose.aspx
Jan
No its not its Aarons rod., bit like evening primrose though, isn´t it?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I think its an evening primrose.
> 
> http://www.ediblewildfood.com/evening-primrose.aspx
> Jan
> No its not its Aarons rod., bit like evening primrose though, isn´t it?


Maybe an East German Evening Primrose? :grin2:

I will stick with the Aarons Rod because it sounds more manly. :wink2:

Thanks all for the help ....... and tonights prize of a bag of herbal is on its way to cabby. >


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Rosebay willow herb on the left.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Rosebay willow herb on the left.


There is always one awkward beggar in every crowd. >

I can recognise Willowherb alright. When we had the Goats (long time ago), I used to harvest loads of it for them. They absolutely loved it. :laugh:


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We know it as the Great Mullein, which is its common name. We have them in our garden, they are bi-ennials, and very impressive. They grow well over 2 metres and often twist and turn as they grow, making very structured and unusual plants. We were on-site at Chernobyl last week and there were some growing there, inside the 10km exclusion zone. 
Lala


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw the title and thought it was going to be a picture of Barry.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

lalala said:


> We know it as the Great Mullein, which is its common name. We have them in our garden, they are bi-ennials, and very impressive. They grow well over 2 metres and often twist and turn as they grow, making very structured and unusual plants.* We were on-site at Chernobyl last week and there were some growing there, inside the 10km exclusion zone.*
> Lala


Do they glow in the dark ....... and more importantly, do you? :surprise:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I saw the title and thought it was going to be a picture of Barry.


You need specs Geoff. :frown2:

I said plant, not prat. >


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

747 said:


> Do they glow in the dark ....... and more importantly, do you? :surprise:


We didn't see them in the dark, though interestingly enough we stayed at the 'scientists' hostel' in Chernobyl and no-one was allowed out after 10pm. Think it was to do with the large wildlife now roaming freely because they have no danger from humans. Radiation was constantly being monitored, not high at all, though there were places that were off-limits, e.g. the cemetery as the soil had never been cleared from it. Coming back to the plant theme one of the most surprising things was the lushness of all the greenery which is taking over most of the area,
Lala


----------

